# What's the best way to clean pee off of leather shoes?



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Last time this happened, DS was wearing vinyl shoes and I simply threw them in the washing machine with the rest of the clothes and towels. This morning, he was wearing leather.


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Ruthla.

Just did a quick search and came up with this:
http://www.leathersolutions.com/faq.htm

It's a site for couches, but I would think you could do the same cleaning method for the shoes.

And who knew dog and human urine doesn't harm leather while cat urine does?


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Throw them in the washer.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DBZ* 
Throw them in the washer.









:


----------

